# Tell me about the late 40's Continentals



## user_name_here (Oct 4, 2017)

I've had a few old Schwinns and recently discovered the late 40s Continentals. They seem to be hard to find? I think they are by far the prettiest Schwinn lightweights ever built.

Not counting the 60-70's Continentals, what years were the early ones made? What's "special" about them?

I want one in a bad way. Anyone have a decent one for sale?

Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Oct 4, 2017)

Schwinns high end light weight below a Paramount.  Roughly 1946 to early 1950s.  If Metacortex is around he would know better.  Many GIs who were stationed in England during WW2 got introduced to the good British 3 speeds and wanted one when they got home.  Schwinns version of such a bike to meet the market.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2017)

@SirMike1983


----------



## rhenning (Oct 4, 2017)

The lightweight 3 speeds are around and generally do not bring much money.  Some pictures of some of mine and all of them cost between $50 and $100.  Build dates range on these from 1041 to 1962.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Oct 4, 2017)

The blue bikes are both Travelers and one is a 1962 and the other is a 1953.  They didn't change much.  Roger


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2017)

These early Continental frames are filet-brazed, thin-wall chromoly tubing. A Continental clue is the large diameter seat post, 26.8 I think.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 4, 2017)

user_name_here said:


> I've had a few old Schwinns and recently discovered the late 40s Continentals. They seem to be hard to find? I think they are by far the prettiest Schwinn lightweights ever built.
> 
> Not counting the 60-70's Continentals, what years were the early ones made? What's "special" about them?
> 
> ...




The early Continental was a post-war bicycle above the New World bike and below the Paramount in the Schwinn hierarchy. It and the Schwinn Superior were the "middle" of the range. The Continental was made of straight-gauge Cro-Mo steel. In order to join the tubes, the frames were fillet brazed by hand. The result of using the different material also was that the frame had larger tubes with thinner walls than the New World or the balloon tire cruisers of that time. This made a lighter frame than plain carbon steel. It also gave a somewhat livelier and more responsive ride than a high carbon steel frame. The overall frame angles are basically the same as the New World, but the frame materials are better on the Continental.

As with most mid-range bikes, the Continental got better components usually than the lower-end bikes, but not quite as nice as the Paramount. Continentals often have Endrick-pattern stainless steel rims (they're Schwinn S-6 pattern, but have a "stainless" stamp on them usually). The bikes could have a wide variety of hubs. They also often appear with the "aluminum neck", adjustable stem. 

Schwinn used a 3-piece cottered crank set on these.

As a mid-range bike they also often got the "winged" graphics, whereas the 1940s New World had plain "box pinstripes" (sometimes very late New Worlds from the early 1950s have wings like the 1950s-era 3-speed Schwinns).

1947 Schwinn Continental:













Fillet brazing:





For comparison: 1947 Schwinn New World (but with Continental wheelset).


----------



## user_name_here (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Mike! Great primer and great bike. That's the one I want.

Now I just need someone to offer one up for sale.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 5, 2017)

sushhh ...
    Please Don't draw to much attention to these models .
    Very under valued .


----------



## user_name_here (Oct 6, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> sushhh ...
> Please Don't draw to much attention to these models .
> Very under valued .




Ha!

I've gotten a couple of messages saying, "I have one.. But it isn't for sale."

So they're out there. I just need to find one that can be bought.


----------



## Retrorider (Apr 20, 2018)

user_name_here said:


> Ha!
> 
> I've gotten a couple of messages saying, "I have one.. But it isn't for sale."
> 
> So they're out there. I just need to find one that can be bought.


----------



## Retrorider (Apr 20, 2018)

I just found this one. It is missing the seat, post, clamp, and sturmey archer cable but otherwise all there. Paint is color is baby blue and is likely not original because there are no signs of decals, but it was professionally done and done a long time ago. It has all the standard continental features such as aluminum front hub, stainless schwinn rims, two piece stem, stainless bars. I'm looking forward to cleaning it up and getting it back on the road.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 20, 2018)

Retrorider said:


> I just found this one. It is missing the seat, post, clamp, and sturmey archer cable but otherwise all there. Paint is color is baby blue and is likely not original because there are no signs of decals, but it was professionally done and done a long time ago. It has all the standard continental features such as aluminum front hub, stainless schwinn rims, two piece stem, stainless bars. I'm looking forward to cleaning it up and getting it back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 791912
> 
> ...




Yeah - looks like you found a late 1940s Continental that was re-painted. The rear hub shell may have a date on it because it looks to be a Sturmey Archer 3-speed.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 20, 2018)

I forgot to add - do not fall for the lure of parting out that bicycle. A number of those parts have value because the Schwinn balloon tire bicycles can use them (e.g., the brake levers; the flip-flop stem; etc.). That's a really well-made bike you have and should be cleaned and built back up into a complete 3-speed road-going bike. You may be able to polish that paint into a good state, but if not, a re-paint would be justifiable on a bike like this.


----------



## Retrorider (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Mike, My favorite bikes/daily riders are three speeds. I've had numerous raleighs, sears, and huffys etc. I've always been drawn to the lighter weight of the flimsy department store bicycles from the 70's but less then thrilled by the cheapness of the compenents. Lately I've been into french 650b randonneurs or 80's mountain bikes converted to porteurs. 
Anyways, I've never even considered schwinn lightweights due to their heavy overbuilt frames that feel dead to me. I must admit. When I saw the ad for this bike, I was sucked in by the  frame mounted sturmey archer shifter. I've never heard of a 40's continental.
Upon closer inspection I realized how "fancy" this bike is. I went to pick it up and realized it wasn't all that heavy. The rims, bars, and fenders weren't rusty? That's odd.. Having the seatpost clamp missing was a blessing in disguise. I was able to see the wall thickness of the seat tube and realize this ain't no typical heavy schwinn lightweight. Right when I got home i googled schwinn continental and I came across your blog (which I completely love), and did more research about this one. No way it's being parted out! I can wait to get it back together. My sturmey archer hub says AW. I don't see a date on it. I'm very pleased by how original this bike is down to schwinn tires, original grips, the original cables and raw metal wound brake housing. This bike might be exactly what I've been looking for having a lightweight nimble frame and quality components.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 21, 2018)

With better weather and the corrosive road salts now totally gone, I brought out mine for its first ride of the season as well.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 22, 2018)

Congrats to Retrorider. That's not an easy bike to find...in any condition!


----------



## Retrorider (May 2, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> Congrats to Retrorider. That's not an easy bike to find...in any condition!




She's back on the road with a few mods. I swapped the bars/grips and added a Brooks b72, 50's schwinn front rack, and crate. Pictured below with stock wheels with black Schwinn 597 Kenda tires and 650b wheels off my other bike with grand bois hetres 44-584 (black with tan sidewall). I'm very much considering building a set of 650b wheels for this bike..


----------



## Retrorider (Feb 13, 2019)

Here is my continental now... 
I removed all the paint off the frame and fork with Jasco. Next a rusty patina and distressed look was created with a sprayed on vinegar, salt, and hydrogen peroxide solution. Then I clear coated over it to preserve the rusty raw bike look. Lastly, I switched out some parts from things in my parts stash. I switched to a 50's schwinn handlebar and schwinn front rack with box on the front. I added some vintage french fenders, chainguard, stem, and rear rack to change the look and give the bike a whole different attitude. Here are some pics of the finished product and a pic of what I started with.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 14, 2019)

She's got patina now!
It fits your moniker well.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 16, 2019)

Here's my 1946 3-speed Continental...first year it was made. I have the top to the saddle, lol, but it's not attached. All original except for the tires.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Here's my 1946 3-speed Continental...first year it was made. I have the top to the saddle, lol, but it's not attached. All original except for the tires.
> 
> View attachment 950352



I love it, cleaned up great too!


----------



## Retrorider (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow..that is a clean specimen!! Very impressive!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 26, 2019)

BTW...does anyone know who made the saddles for these bikes? The closest I've come is Wrights  in England.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's my other Continental as found. A repaint also, but all the goodies are on it. 

I'm still working on it, but other photos are on one of my Posts when I first bought it if you're interested in seeing them.


----------



## Retrorider (Feb 27, 2019)

I dig that locking fork!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 28, 2019)

Retrorider said:


> I dig that locking fork!!




I couldn't believe it when I saw it on there. The key is still stuck in the cylinder, although I really haven't tried to remove it. 

The fenders have cleaned up like new, and appear to be stainless steel as do the rims like on my 1946 Continental. Photos will be coming at a later date on my original Post I'm getting back into the bike now.


----------

